# Stimulant Free Appetite Suppressant



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Are there any stimulant free appetite suppressants that you would recommend? I am trying to help out an older lady (about 57 yrs old).


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

SciFit Appetite Suppress. 

Twinlab makes a diet fuel that has a just little caffeine.


----------



## redspy (Oct 13, 2004)

I would suggest Meridia but it can raise blood pressure significantly in some individuals.  It might be worth some research though.  You can buy it as a research chemical.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

You have used these personally? I am trying to find one without any caffeine. I have always used stimulants. I know about Chromium, Citrimax, ALCAR, etc. Just wondering if there is something that actually works without stimulating the CNS. It doesn't have to raise BMR, just suppress appetite.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I would suggest Meridia but it can raise blood pressure significantly in some individuals.  It might be worth some research though.  You can buy it as a research chemical.


Yeah, my dad lost 25 lbs with meridia. I didn't know you could get it as a reserch chem.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

I havent, sorry. I dont use appetite suppressants.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Me neither. I *love* to eat! Still gotta help a friend.


----------



## redspy (Oct 13, 2004)

I tried a couple of doses and it effectively wiped out my appetite without any negative impact on BP.  It has less of a stimulatory effect than caffeine on me.  Obviously people react in different ways and if she took this she'd be advised to monitor BP closely.


----------



## redspy (Oct 13, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I didn't know you could get it as a reserch chem.


http://www.ancillaryguys.com/meridia.html


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 13, 2004)

Try chitosan, it's a marine fiber that expands in your stomach so you feel more full, and has no stimulants. Ive never tried it myself but ive heard it works real well.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Chitosan is supposed to absorb fat--at least that is how it was marketed as a supplement. I'm not a believer, but thanks. It does expand and slow digestion some. Pectin would be a more ideal fiber for that purpose, though.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

TY, redspy


----------

